# Finished one this weekend Mercedes 500 SEC Lorinser



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

What a super nice Tamiya kit.
Mercedes Benz 500 SEC Lorinser
Painted with Tamiya Pearl White, Clear Pearl and Clear. Polished and waxed.
This one was built completely box stock.
I'd not hesitate to build another one, especially in black.
Anyway, the inspriation for this build came from Miami Vice.



























You can find more pictures at http://public.fotki.com/73superduty/my_completed_model/tamiya-mercedes-ben/

Chris


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Looks like a nice job SD445. Good looking finish, I WANT one ! Not a model, a REAL one !!
Dabbler


----------

